# Happy Friday 13 th



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Friday the 13th!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Friday the 13th, to everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Friday the 13th!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Same to you Manny!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*GhoulFriday the 13th*

In honor of my friend ... I've renamed the "holiday" to ...


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

let's join ghoul friday and all wear our hockey mask


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, IMU, that's hilarious! I always suspected she had a dark side:jol:

Just kidding, GF, we know you're really a sweet and gentle person


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL You rock IMU. I was just saying this morning we should all be wearing goalie masks.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

GF might be sweet and friendly but I think maybe this month she needs the goalie mask...Good luck with your show......


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I found this with a Google search and then discovered it came from Ghoul Friday's blog (hope you don't mind me borrowing it GF)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

*Friday the 13th!*

Today is FRIDAY the 13th!
Are you superstitious about or Fear of the Number 13? How about Friday?
Machete wielding Jason from the movies is something to be afraid of but
many people are affected by this phobia when the 13th day lands on a Friday...

We've dug up some fun facts about this Freaky day!

http://screamingscarecrow.com/hallo...curiosities/<br />/fun-friday-the-13th-facts/










Happy Friday the 13th!
Cheers SS.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

well, that explains alot!

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

http://screamingscarecrow.com/hallo...curiosities/<br />/fun-friday-the-13th-facts/


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy (Aug 1, 2010)

I was born on the 13th of a month so I consider it a day of good luck


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

just to prove myself, i watched the video...i am most definitely NOT a slasher fan!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Gwyndolyn Joy said:


> I was born on the 13th of a month so I consider it a day of good luck


Excellent!


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy Friday the 13th


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, Spookkid, that's a riot! I love Robot Chicken spoofs


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Friday the 13th, everyone! Hey, any Friday is a good Friday, eh?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was dissapointed that none of the channels in my area didn't air "Friday the 13th". First time that I didn't see any listings for it.


----------

